# Urgent HELP Needed!



## Oli (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi, one of my Polyspilotta Aeruginosa's has injured one of it's front legs (the ones they use to catch prey) while shedding. It looks broken, the mantis cannot use it. Please help me, i do not know what to do. I fear if i amputate it, the mantis will not be able to catch prey any more.

Thanks


----------



## Ian (Mar 12, 2005)

Oli, I would think it will be okay, as it has a few more hsed to go, and there is a possibility of it growing back. The female gongylus I had had one front leg with the catcher part missing, as it was coping fine. Just reduce the size of the crix, and it should b okay.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Oli (Mar 12, 2005)

So i should cut it off?


----------



## Rick (Mar 12, 2005)

I don't know if you should cut it off but I don't know exactly what it looks like either. They can catch food with one though.


----------



## Ian (Mar 12, 2005)

Na, don't cut it off as it will have no upper leg to crawl on, or pull itself, and it would loose total balance. Clean out the cricket tubs, and disinfect them, to stop furter disease or infection spreading up the arm. I have a bottle of tamodine, antibacterila, although it is strong stuff, and a very large bottle. if you bring it into school, or if we see eachother someother time, I can put a bit on, which will definately stop any infection. Also, take the cocktail sticks out of the creobroters, as I tried that with small sticks, and they kept snagging their abdomen edging, and with cocktail sticks, they may well cut themsleves. Just let them lay on the side fo the tube, and the are very easy just to slide off the side, and string up to incubate.

Cheers,

Ian


----------

